# Raleigh Furley



## Clobber (Sep 28, 2009)

Anyone see these in shops yet or riding one? Heard they had one run & they went quick & are awaiting more. Not sure if this is accurate info. Curious about sizing, cyclocross fit or more traditional? Any other info would be fantastic.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Where are you located? 

There's a size "55cm SM/MD" at the LBS here. I know it's there because I told the owner I was interested but would have to test ride it. It's a fine bike but I ultimately decided against it. I went with a Specialized Crux custom build instead.


----------



## nelzbikes (Dec 27, 2011)

Local Hero said:


> Where are you located?
> 
> There's a size "55cm SM/MD" at the LBS here. I know it's there because I told the owner I was interested but would have to test ride it. It's a fine bike but I ultimately decided against it. I went with a Specialized Crux custom build instead.


Where are you located? Close to Philly? I'm interested in that bike too?


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Here's the shop: Joselyns Bicycles
eBay My World - joselynsbicycles

Joselyns Bicycles
398 E. Franklin St
Monterey CA 93940
831-649-8520

They are going out of business soon. Call and ask if they still have the Furley. They may ship it OTD for MSRP.


----------



## johns81347 (Dec 28, 2011)

If you get one, plan on swapping out the brakes... They are by far the worst I've ever seen. Otherwise the bike is solid!


----------



## cr45h (Nov 6, 2011)

I am looking to pick one up this spring if I can find more information. There's not a lot of information or real world reviews on it yet. It's exactly what I'm looking for though... steel, discs, ss, mounts. it's just perfect to me. saving my money right now, hoping that it is a nice bike.


----------



## cr45h (Nov 6, 2011)

I ordered one on 3/4/12.. They say it won't be in until 5/21/12. holy cow. hope it's worth the wait.


----------



## sszyszka (Apr 28, 2012)

Been using one as a commuter for the past month. Great bike. Agree about the brakes, probably the first major upgrade later this year.


----------



## cr45h (Nov 6, 2011)

got mine on july 2nd. love it. ride it every day


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

Check out the 2013 Tripper, too.

Raleigh Bicycles Tripper


----------



## irun22fast (Jul 18, 2004)

*Here's my 2013 in black*

This is one seriously fun bike. Some people balk at the weight, but its the beefiness of the bike that makes it so fun. It hops off curbs and can go off into the road shoulder if needed without flinching. The brakes do suck. I have had trouble getting the front to not rub if I stand up (often with a ss) so it has been a little annoying. I'll upgrade when I can, however, they do stop me so I'm not in too big of a hurry. I would be careful upgrading the bike unless you really love the frame. It is just heavy, and I'm ok with that, it will make a great light touring bike someday. 
I put a 16t cog on the rear for pavement. with the stock 18t you will spin out at around 15-16 mph and I usually cruise a little faster than that. I like the tires, heavy, but roll well and grip ok on some loose stuff. The stock saddle is comfy, but I liked one of the Avenir road saddles a little more so I traded it back in for that. Loosing the inline brake levers helped the brake feel and allowed a bit more space for my lights. I don't miss them, however, I may put them back on if I ever go geared with a rear rack for some light touring. I liked them for city riding, but they were a bit unnecessary.


----------



## cr45h (Nov 6, 2011)

irun22fast said:


> This is one seriously fun bike. Some people balk at the weight, but its the beefiness of the bike that makes it so fun. It hops off curbs and can go off into the road shoulder if needed without flinching. The brakes do suck. I have had trouble getting the front to not rub if I stand up (often with a ss) so it has been a little annoying. I'll upgrade when I can, however, they do stop me so I'm not in too big of a hurry. I would be careful upgrading the bike unless you really love the frame. It is just heavy, and I'm ok with that, it will make a great light touring bike someday.
> I put a 16t cog on the rear for pavement. with the stock 18t you will spin out at around 15-16 mph and I usually cruise a little faster than that. I like the tires, heavy, but roll well and grip ok on some loose stuff. The stock saddle is comfy, but I liked one of the Avenir road saddles a little more so I traded it back in for that. Loosing the inline brake levers helped the brake feel and allowed a bit more space for my lights. I don't miss them, however, I may put them back on if I ever go geared with a rear rack for some light touring. I liked them for city riding, but they were a bit unnecessary.


heck yeah dude, it's a super fun bike to ride. i love mine.:thumbsup:


----------



## bikes4fun (Mar 2, 2010)

I've been thinking about the Furley since the initial releases back some time ago. Our Raleigh dealer here in the islands missed last year's order date, but finally got ONE in last week. Serendipity - I needed to have a wheel with a couple of broken spokes repaired. That orange paint screamed out across the shop! The SM/MED was a good fit for me and the dealer sweetened the deal by swapping in some street tires for me.
This one has Tektro Lyra brakes and a PF30 BB.
First impressions:
- Brakes need to be bedded in for a week.
- Really nice color coordination with the matching orange spoke nipples and headset spacer (one orange in a stack of black)
- The spare spokes and the braze-on spoke holder really appealed to me (see above on why I went to the shop in the first place 
- Handles well, considering the weight of the bike
- Other posters have mentioned that the bike is heavy. Yup.
- Rack and fender braze-ons are well positioned. I wish there were racks with legs that are a couple of inches shorter, though, to keep the weight of what ever you're carrying down a little lower.
The SS was short lived. It now is a 1x9. I kept the 39t Alfine crank/chainring; back is a 11-28.


----------

